# How to clean rabbits feet



## Nevaeh (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a frosted point mini lop whom I just got last weekend. Anyways we may be doing our first show August 22nd I think.. and his feet are soiled.. all yellow.. and I have no Idea how to make them white again? Has anyone else had this problem? Any help will be greatly appreciated !


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 16, 2010)

They sell white away stuff at the shows. You can even use the cat white away stuff also.. I heard peroxide supposed to work.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 16, 2010)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_yellow_color_from_white_fur_boots


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 16, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> They sell white away stuff at the shows. You can even use the cat white away stuff also.. I heard peroxide supposed to work.



I've always been told to NEVER EVER use peroxide cause it burns - I don't know about that for sure.



There was another thread about this earlier this week and cornstarch was suggested....that is the usual method.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 16, 2010)

I have never used it yet, But that was I was told too. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56797&forum_id=48


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 16, 2010)

Vinegar works wonders. 1 part white vinegar to 2 parts water is a pretty solid mix.

Soak a cotton ball in it for a few seconds, and then really, really run it into his feet. Leave it on for a bit, and then wash it off. I've had great, great luck with it on both creamy fur (sable points) and darker fur (siamese sables).

I haven't found any ill effects yet. Just make sure it stays on their feet. Not only is it nasty for them to lick off, I'm sure if it gets anywhere else, it might make the fur a little icky.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 16, 2010)

You can use a vinegar solution. Best way to get it off is to place the rabbit in a new, clean wire cage, and let it come of on its own. A lot of my best rabbits have won with yellow feet. A lot of judges won't look at it unless its really bad.


----------



## Nevaeh (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I may try the Vinegar.. It really doesn't look terrible so I might try and let it get better on it's own..


----------

